# Lexus Makes a Z?



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1866221031

Its funny. It says Nissan 350Z but the picture, I swear looks like a Lexus.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i swear your right. not to mention:black interior?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

The sad thing is that people are actually bidding on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

bassicrhythm said:


> *The sad thing is that people are actually bidding on it *


I know....ain't that funny!  Apparently, those ppl haven't the slightest clue as to what the interior of a 350Z looks like.


----------

